# Well, I did it and am joining the Sirius ranks



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Scott had too good of a deal to pass up this morning, so as soon as the hardware gets here next week, I'll be a Sirius sub.

Picked up the JVC unit, FM car kit and home kit for $25. I'm a little leary how the FM modulated signal is going to sound, but am looking forward to installing it and playing! And especially looking forward to every NFL game next season!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Congrats Mark. Pick up a cassette adaptor and plug it in for the best results. If the JVC is like the Audiovox, I am sure it will have a line out that you can use a generic cassette adaptor with. Enjoy.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Welcome to the dog!


----------



## Santinelli (Oct 6, 2002)

Who is Scott and how do you get the unit for 25 bucks?! I WANT ONE!!!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Scott runs the SatelliteGuys site. He had 50 of them for this price this morning, and was sold out in a little over an hour.


----------



## Santinelli (Oct 6, 2002)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Scott runs the SatelliteGuys site. He had 50 of them for this price this morning, and was sold out in a little over an hour.


Oh man...  Wish I knew, I would have been ALL over that! That's the biggest problem, is I've got 2 xm radio's (skyfi for home roadie for car), and want to get rid of the roady and get a sirius. I just love sirius on Dish!

Oh well... I guess I'll work on selling my Roady and pickup the Walmart Sirius jam pack.

Steve


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I like my XM Roady but would have jumped on the $25.00 deal a few weeks ago.


----------



## TulaneJeff (Oct 25, 2003)

Here's a great deal that is still active. You get a complete SIRIUS radio system for $50 with a 6 month prepaid subscription.

Check out the details here:

http://www.siriusbackstage.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10531

Jeff


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Yo, Mark... I forgot, I have a $75 rebate certificate sitting around here somewhere. Can you use a rebate with the deal? If so, would you be interested?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I have no idea, Richard...that would be pretty sweet, though! Does the cert say anything about not being valid with any other deals?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Nope no certificates. 

The people who got in on the deal are having the deal sweetened tommorow. 

I have setup a private forum on SatelliteGuys for those who were lucky enough to get in on the deal, and will be posting the information there.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Oops. It was a shareholder certificate that allowed $75 off the purchase of a system with submission of a receipt.. BUT, it appears that it got tossed yesterday. Boo Hiss.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Well Mark, now that you have the radio in your hands, what do you think? 

I went over my fathers today and gave him the one I got for him and he turned it on an found a show called BEER TALK, he was in heaven.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Well, I already love Sirius from listening on Dish. I've been able to play with the JVC unit for all of about 10 minutes now in the last couple of days, so I don't really have an opinion about it yet. I'll definitely have a better handle on this thing in the next week or so.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Got mine in Tuesday, really liking it so far... where I'm at there is no radio  (there is but it is terrible)


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Here are my quickie install pictures, until I get a Panavise mount, or something else like it. I'm currently not happy with the FM transmission sound quality, but using a cassette adaptor does result in good sound. The suction cup mount just feel very flimsy to me - I would hate to see the unit fall off the windshield and break the antenna wire.

Notice the 3 bars of signal strength with my truck parked in the garage...


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Just got back a few hours ago from a 2 day camping trip, had mine on my drivers side window, it slid a little on the way up ( on about 12 miles of Ranch and forest dirt road with washouts) on way back and while up there it never moved. I have my antenna on dash for now (04 F150) have not had any breakups or blackouts...I am moving it from this truck to my work truck (99 F150)when going to work. So unless I get 2 of those panavise mounts, will stay with suction cup.


----------



## Alan Keith (Jun 1, 2003)

Mark, If you turn down the modulation output on the JVC and turn up the radio they sound better. Rather than the cassette adapter you can get a sirswb switch box at Circuit City and a mini plug adapter at radio shack for the JVC. This will switch off the antenna and it will be wired direct this way and has much better sound quality. You may need antenna adapters depending on the vehicle with the switchbox also.


----------

